# Snakehead vs 2 mice



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Can i post a vid of my snakehead eating a mouse? He puts on a pretty good show, but their is a mild content of blood and animal violence... a pm will be fine, im sure this will be the fastest flame thread ive ever made so lets not start a thread, a pm will do


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

go for it. I cant wait for the vid.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Why not? There are already feedin vids with p's, what is the difference if it is a SH instead?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

There was someone else (Keith something-something) who did this a while ago, it was quite controversial but it was allowed to stay up.

Go for it.

-PK


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry for askin, or if it has been ask'd before..but what is the big deal about sh's? why are they illegal?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

they are illegal because the government and 90% of the US think they can walk on land and live in freezing temps.

which is total Bullshit..


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Are they endangered or something? I don't understand why you couldn't have it as a pet? I mean a mean poodle could inflict more damage then a walking fish.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Are they endangered or something? I don't understand why you couldn't have it as a pet? I mean a mean poodle could inflict more damage then a walking fish.


 indeed









The reason is not exactly known by me, but to my best guess i would say its an accumulation of things...

1. Red line snakeheads grow to be every bit of 3 foot, and have a reputation for striking fisherman in their native lands... it probably similar to the feeling of getting bitten by a shark. 
2. they eat like pigs.. they could inevitably throw off the whole ecosystem inside a lake or river if the reproduced.

3. They are very strong fish, they breath air and dont dry out on land too fast (up to 3 days ive heard)... so getting rid of them could be a hassle.

4. The snakehead meat is by far the best fresh water meat and the american government is too snobby to give away their american trout.









From my experience with mine, id pray to god everytime i stepped in a lake or river if they were legal...

they are very inquisitive as well, they aren't afraid of humans like most fish... my snakehead lets me push him with my hand, he hasn't bit me yet, but he watches my hand and sees me coming... for a better explanation of snakehead, get the song "like a rock" by Bob Seiger.. its a great journey into the personality of the channa


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Post the video already


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

search the net for legal documents about Channa..

they are illegal because the government is afriad of habbitat distruction.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

f*ck the flamers, post this video up already


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> search the net for legal documents about Channa..
> 
> they are illegal because the government is afriad of habbitat distruction.


 Exactly, which is why Piranhas are also illegal in many states even though they are incapable of surviving winters in most of those states where they are banned. Both SH and P's are illegal in CT yet none could survive a harsh winter here. Kinda dumb...


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

amen my felloq conneticutcan

spelling sucks

almsot as much as the sh law up here i want one


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Lets see the vid already


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i wanna see the video too


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

VIDEO,VIDEO








you know you wanna


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i fed him 2 tonight, im thinking ill post a video of a 2x team he does









Video release scheduled for Saturday the 9th. Ill need a webhost though, so im not sure what im going to do with that yet.

btw, its beyond the coolest thing ive seen yet


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

omg the video is shot. now i need to edit it for about 2 huors or so... I need a webhost once i finish the editing... anyone know anyone?









btw the video features Jose coming out of the water for a mouse on the high wire, then another mouse quickly after, in which he kills.. then comes back for a few seconds later... its intense









need a webhost


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

hurry up


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> hurry up


 yah man i cant wait


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

apparently its "evil" so innes wont host it... anyone know a place? i was thinking Fugly


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

As soon as i get a web host, its about 17 megs... anyone got space?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

xenon wont host it?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> apparently its "evil" so innes wont host it... anyone know a place? i was thinking Fugly


 are you f*cking kidding me.... Innes doesnt own a host... its not his decision to host anything.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

any way you can compress the file. That file size will lead to unbelievable bandwidth consumption...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > apparently its "evil" so innes wont host it... anyone know a place? i was thinking Fugly
> ...


 I am not saying it cant be hosted and placed on PFury, I'm just not helping any in getting it hosted.

please feel free to look up free hosting sites or any other method of hosting videos.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good ol' teenage bloodlust (with a touch of unnatural cruelty to animals). 
Why not just rent Kill Bill and call it a night?


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> Good ol' teenage bloodlust (with a touch of unnatural cruelty to animals).
> Why not just rent Kill Bill and call it a night?


 why not both =D

THE VIDEO IS ON ITS WAY, Thanks Xenon and Winkyee65


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Good ol' teenage bloodlust (with a touch of unnatural cruelty to animals).
> ...


 nice


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Good ol' teenage bloodlust (with a touch of unnatural cruelty to animals).
> ...


 I was just gonna say contact winkyee


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Fricking idiotic bullshit nonsense.

Why you people who want to watch this sh*t
Do NOT have to pay for air is beyond me.

Grow the hell up and please do not bitch about why an animal is illegal 
when you yourself are only supporting that ban by displaying the ignorance
that caused the blanket ban to begin with. Stupid sh*t like this only helps in
banning fish, Do not play stupid on why Snakeheads where banned
This has be covered in detail on this site,

When will you get it and understand, 
Keep your stupid animal abuse fetishes to yourself,

I do not give a sh*t about your mental problems, I like my fish
stop jepordizing my ability to keep them. Have a stupid
f*cking animal abuse vid send it to your fellow psychopathic
friends by PM, spare the rest of us having to reply to this in defence
of animal welfare and responsable husbandry pratices

Vids such as this are nothing but Sick entertainment not anything of value,

Why this topic is tolorated still, on a site that has ads in a Multinational
magaizine is beyond me.

(Well then we are talking about the same magaizine that
promoted keeping Zebra mussels recently so I guess I'm not expecting much
on care for the Native animals here, yes I read the defence it sucked)

Seems it would be a Kill it now before it grows thing,
Experiance seems to have shown this as a better option 
not an ignore it again
till it goes away situation. why this is tolorated confounds me,

You will go apeshit if some says a Piranaha will eat a kids hand but at the same 
time allow people to openly beat down and falsely objectify Channa as
terrorist fish.

An attitude change really needs to be looked at with these fish
concidering the situation.

Damn you ignorant shits piss me off.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

IDIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey poly... im not sure if your the crazy one or i am... but either way, its a great vid









Thanks for your concern poly, but anyway, everyone agrees snakeheads should be banned here.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Fricking idiotic bullshit nonsense.
> 
> Why you people who want to watch this sh*t
> Do NOT have to pay for air is beyond me.
> ...


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

meh whatever i just wanna see the damn video


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> everyone agrees snakeheads should be banned here.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Fricking idiotic bullshit nonsense.
> 
> Why you people who want to watch this sh*t
> Do NOT have to pay for air is beyond me.
> ...


 If you dont f*cking like it then dont f*cking look at it! GROW UP!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Currently Team PFury is evaluating the video to decide whether or not to provide hosting for it. This is done because we feel that providing hosting for any video is in fact an endorsement for said video.

I see value in these types of videos simply as a demonstration of the power of these types of fish. However, unecessary or inhumane animal cruelty contained in these videos can not be endorsed by this site.

Therefore if the Team decides this is the case, the maker of the video will have to find an alternate source of hosting.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

it cant be any worse than the vids with p's ripping up live mice. why just coz its a snakehead are people crying

Polypterus, i think your way out of line after all p fury was made to host a Piranha killing a mouse vid in the early days if i remember right


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

englishman said:


> it cant be any worse than the vids with p's ripping up live mice. why just coz its a snakehead are people crying
> 
> Polypterus, i think your way out of line after all p fury was made to host a Piranha killing a mouse vid in the early days if i remember right
> 
> ...


However what you fail to realize is that there is a single mouse video that exists on this site in which the mouse itelf was dispatched extremely quickly. The absolute only reason this video is being kept available is to display what the piranha is capable of doing to live prey. This is why there is a disclaimer before downloading it that CLEARLY states that feeding live prey to fish is NOT responsible fishkeeping.

Everyone is entitled to their opinions when it comes to these videos. It is the precarious position of myself and the rest of the team to attempt to navigate these very polar opinions and find a common ground.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

even so ive seen some quite nasty stuff on vids from here theres one that was really bad with a massive oranda goldfish i dont care tho i like them


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> even so ive seen some quite nasty stuff on vids from here theres one that was really bad with a massive oranda goldfish i dont care tho i like them :laugh:


 The site has matured over the time it has been up, that video you speak of was just nasty.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

:laugh: So are we going to see this video or is this just a long drawn out argument?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> So are we going to see this video or is this just a long drawn out argument?


 exactly what im wondering


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok this really pisses me off. Polypterus who cares what you think. You 1/3000, yeah your vote means ALOT(sarcastic). Do a member poll on whether the video should be aired, its a fair way to do it. I think it should be aired on P-Fury without a doubt. The infamous mouse video brought people to the old P-fury, we can't just forget the past and what this site is about.... PIRANHA'S. Guess what gents, we have all had them and the way the kill is far from humane yet some of us say snakehead videos are too cruel? HAVE YOU SEEN WHAT PIRANH'S DO IN THE WILD? Cmon, stop listening to the tree huggin hippies, they will ruin the site.....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> we can't just forget the past and what this site is about.... PIRANHA'S.


 yeah







it is about piranhas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Busy, it's not just what the members want - we have to look after this site's reputation as well: if this site hosts video's that graphically show animal suffering (and that's the case in this video), it makes this site, the volunteers that devote their time, and members look bad. Even worse though, it can backfire badly, since intentional animal cruelty is outlawed.
It only takes one determined person to bring a lot of trouble.

We don't want to censor, but as Mike said, there's a fine line between "done" and "not-done" that needs to be navigated here...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Busy, it's not just what the members want - we have to look after this site's reputation as well: if this site hosts video's that graphically show animal suffering (and that's the case in this video), it makes this site, the volunteers that devote their time, and members look bad. Even worse though, it can backfire badly, since intentional animal cruelty is outlawed.
> It only takes one determined person to bring a lot of trouble.
> 
> We don't want to censor, but as Mike said, there's a fine line between "done" and "not-done" that needs to be navigated here...


 No offense, but its true. This site already has a bad reputation. This is one of the very very very few sites that allows people to say the f*ck word without getting in trouble. I dont see the big deal but other people do. Most people will not see the difference between the snakehead video with the mouse and the piranha video with the mouse. I think the piranha video was disguting and fowl, but its awesome.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Busy, it's not just what the members want - we have to look after this site's reputation as well: if this site hosts video's that graphically show animal suffering (and that's the case in this video), it makes this site, the volunteers that devote their time, and members look bad. Even worse though, it can backfire badly, since intentional animal cruelty is outlawed.
> It only takes one determined person to bring a lot of trouble.
> 
> We don't want to censor, but as Mike said, there's a fine line between "done" and "not-done" that needs to be navigated here...


 Yeah I guess you have a point that you guys are tha fall guys if sh*t goes bad. Either or, it's your call But I am 100% for it.

Oh and the BTW it's Busey not Busy
But I suppose you owed me that after the Judas slip....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Methuzela said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: So are we going to see this video or is this just a long drawn out argument?
> ...


 i hope we actually skip the video and just debate it instead.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I just wanted to know....

it's cruelty to animals if you see a snakhead eating a mouse but piranhas eating one is educational???

Don't get me wrong i'm all for the video i just dont understand the dichotomy


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> I just wanted to know....
> 
> it's cruelty to animals if you see a snakhead eating a mouse but piranhas eating one is educational???
> 
> Don't get me wrong i'm all for the video i just dont understand the dichotomy


 good point


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Busy, it's not just what the members want - we have to look after this site's reputation as well: if this site hosts video's that graphically show animal suffering (and that's the case in this video), it makes this site, the volunteers that devote their time, and members look bad. Even worse though, it can backfire badly, since intentional animal cruelty is outlawed.
> ...


 LOL









Well, we'll trying our best to keep both camps happy, but it takes some time - stay tuned


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> This site already has a bad reputation.


 It does ??


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Everyone should just chill out and remember that this site is a privelage not a right, so members don't really have a say.
Just let Xenon and the staff do their job and get off their backs!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont think anyone is on anybodys back


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, there is a sequence in the video where animal cruelty is Questionable. i did not intend for the snakehead to intentionally shred the mouses face up, then bring it to the bottom to drown. He did in fact come back and eat it though... his method of eating is his own choice, not mine.

Its not rare to see him abuse his food, he even abuses yellowtale sometimes... anyway, im trying to find an alternative host through sir nathan or... grr, i forget, but ill credit them if they host!

Thanks for the interest, it SHOULD be up in a few hours, maximum latest is tonight

STAY TUNED


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Didnt AdioPunk post a thread where you can host a video up to 20mb??? it's ast the top of the page as a sticky.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Didnt AdioPunk post a thread where you can host a video up to 20mb??? it's ast the top of the page as a sticky.


 its no longer offering free hosting


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, i still havent found a dedicated server, ive had a few people say they would try... but no responses yet... if your around and can help, my AIM is Koreakittynapper, the size is 8.2 megs


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a website I can upload it to, but you would have to send it to me to upload it, then tell me what else I need to do.

My aim is watermonst3rs
and my website is www.import-connection.org


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

yea i think a bunch of piranhas taring a mouse to shreds is much more crual since they take literally smaller bites then a snakehead which is more likely to take a bite or two max

if ur gonan call a piranha mouse eating vid educationaly than u mite as welll let this one be aired and call it a snakhead educational video

just my 2 sents


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

con man said:


> yea i think a bunch of piranhas taring a mouse to shreds is much more crual since they take literally smaller bites then a snakehead which is more likely to take a bite or two max
> 
> if ur gonan call a piranha mouse eating vid educationaly than u mite as welll let this one be aired and call it a snakhead educational video
> 
> just my 2 sents


 come on man, learn how to spell "cents". sents doesn't even look right.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

*THE VIDEO HAS BEEN HOSTED, AND CAN NOW BE FOUND ON THIS THREAD*


----------

